# web caster gun, question



## werewolfbait (Jul 30, 2008)

how does this thing work?


----------



## werewolfbait (Jul 30, 2008)

do the webs just spray out? cuz im thinkin about buying one to make my room awesomer


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

a stick glue gun,kinda like the arts crafts store just larger,but refitted with an air nozzle that is at the end were the glue comes out.
Once the gun heats up you turn on the air ( knob added on glue gun ) & as the glue melts & "oozes" out the air will carry the glue as fine threads looking like webs. I have a couple, a simple one from a haunt vender & a pro one that pumps out more in a shorter time. The big thing is the air temp in the area you live, Colder air can give you probs pending the heat unit of the glue gun.
If your just using it inside,then you should be ok.great effect to web stuff out....
two MAJOR cautions,other than do not blow webs on people / skin as it's hot stuff that wll burn you is.......IT"S HIGHLY ADDICTIVE !! I myself am in webshooters anonimous for the over use of webbing stuff !! LOL  
When ya 1st get it, it takes a little time to get it right,but when ya do............definitely recommended !!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Oooooooo! I want one. Where's the best place to buy? Sounds like fun fun fun..I should sign up now for web shooters anonymous! Heee heee heee cackle cackle Bonk (fell out of my chair)


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

i bought this and used it last year...it was ok, there is just so much to do that i left it for last and kinda rushed it...bit of a pain borrowing an air compressor for the job (unless of course u own one!)...i would use it for outdoor only, this stuff can get everywhere (rather easy to clean up though)!


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Elza said:


> Oooooooo! I want one. Where's the best place to buy? Sounds like fun fun fun..I should sign up now for web shooters anonymous! Heee heee heee cackle cackle Bonk (fell out of my chair)


Me too, Elza! I have been thinking about buying one also. I've seen tutorials on how to build your own too. Has anyone built one themselves? If so, did it work well? Who's instructions did you use?

I'm also interested in just buying one (I always seem to find the perfect item for sale just after knocking myself out to create an inferior product myself); so if anyone has purchased one in the past, please let us know how well it worked and give us any recommendations you can.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

For inside webs I like the web spinner better which uses glue. Only want to put it on things that you would not need to clean after. The webs look better and is much easier to use then the sprayer but, if there is any kind of wind they stick together. Thats why I say inside only.


----------



## werewolfbait (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks every1!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

deadlypeanutboy said:


> Me too, Elza! I have been thinking about buying one also. I've seen tutorials on how to build your own too. Has anyone built one themselves? If so, did it work well? Who's instructions did you use?
> 
> I'm also interested in just buying one (I always seem to find the perfect item for sale just after knocking myself out to create an inferior product myself); so if anyone has purchased one in the past, please let us know how well it worked and give us any recommendations you can.



I build my own. Course, I worked as a mechanic on a packaging department for 2 years on what amounted to gigantic industrial sized ones. So, I didn't use a tutorial.

Here's my story of building one for $10: An UnOrthOdOx Halloween: I'm Spider Man!

With pics of the resulting webs here:

Picasa Web Albums - Cole - Halloween bui...
Picasa Web Albums - Cole - Halloween bui...
Picasa Web Albums - Cole - Halloween bui...

I was going to make a tutorial but couldn't. This one is good, though:
How to build a pneumatic cobweb shooter!

More or less the same thing I did, using a different glue gun. 


The key is to get the proper wattage glue gun. More essentially = faster glue melting and thus faster webbing and better cold weather performance.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Minionsweb.com carries a few different ones pending your needs starting with i think is $60. also on ebay & another site cannot mention here,has a webcaster- $45-50 if your not mechanically inclined or don't have the time to build one.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I really love mine! I use it outside only - here's a pic of my gravedigger last year after his "treatment".

IMG_0698.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

It takes a while because I have an older model of Minion's Web. It has to heat up in between long "shoots". But the effect is great. I covered my fence panels, everything last year. I leave whatever doesn't pull off easily on the fence for next year. Adds to the appeal ;-)


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

pandora said:


> I leave whatever doesn't pull off easily on the fence for next year. Adds to the appeal ;-)


Ya pull it off  !?!? LOL just teas'in. After a year it always looks better the following halloween ! I leave as much of mine up as i can,my friends wife is a house cleaner & whenever they come over,it buggs her & she's always saying 'left me get that P L E A S E......" hee-hee


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine went all yellow in the sun after a few weeks. Doesn't look right. Is there some kind of different glue you guys are using?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Honestly, I use the cheapest, longest glue sticks I can find. Usually from Wal-Mart. The longer ones are easier because you don't have to constantly change it.... I'm lazy ;-)


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

i use ones from Micheals, long ones. been cheaper & easier to just buy them there. Would have to oder the uv & colored ones,maybe those are made of webber gun friendly glue that doesn't fade,melts & throws better...?


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

> I was going to make a tutorial but couldn't. This one is good, though:
> How to build a pneumatic cobweb shooter!
> 
> More or less the same thing I did, using a different glue gun.



I also made a similar one, but I just ran the tubing up the outside of the gun. Make sure you buy a high wattage gun or you'll wait forever for the glue to melt. Also needs quite a lot of compressed air. My little 3 gallon compressor shoots very little web before it has to fill up again. 

Don


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

What sort of pressure do you run these guns at? I am looking at making my own, and I also have a little 3 gallon compressor. It should run longer between fill-ups at a lower pressure, but is that enough umph to get good webs?


----------



## bradbaum (Mar 19, 2008)

Minions sells web glue sticks:

Minions Web


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Frosty Don said:


> I also made a similar one, but I just ran the tubing up the outside of the gun. Make sure you buy a high wattage gun or you'll wait forever for the glue to melt. Also needs quite a lot of compressed air. My little 3 gallon compressor shoots very little web before it has to fill up again.
> 
> Don



Use a smaller guage tube to reduce the amount of air it uses. You really don't need much more than a pinhole to get enough air to blow the stuff anywhere you need.


----------

